
The Lonely Story of MongoDB versus the World - WolfOliver
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/mongodb-world-2017-lonely-story-versus-john-de-goes
======
WolfOliver
I especially like this sentence:

"Yet the company's "database" had acquired some interest from a new generation
of script kiddies who didn't know SQL, didn't understand why normalization is
a good thing, and just wanted a dumping ground where they could lob hunks of
poorly formed JSON."

------
flavio81
Excellent artícle. I was aware of MongoDB's problems as a document store, but
I wasn't aware of how clueless was the company.

~~~
WolfOliver
I was surprised too :D

------
lucraft
I was one of those script kiddies. It was a painful but useful learning
experience.

